# Looking for "kaminari" z31 light



## Derementer (Jul 29, 2017)

New Z31 owner, Have been looking for kaminari center panel, if anyone has any info on how to get my hands on one please let me know


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Ebay:

nissan z31 300zx rear 3pcs kaminari spoiler or wimgs | eBay


----------

